# 273 Additional UK Wildspots



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

I have not tried any of the (mostly) laybyes (UK) listed below, but some of the descriptions look OK.
There are also other countries listed.

http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/files/Stopoversv1.0.xls.

Terry


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Sorry but the link does not seem to work. :wink: 

Homer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Try

http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/stopovers/stopovers_uk.htm

I think that might be the one Terry means.............


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Maverick,

That link work`s fine now :lol: 

Homer


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i have applied to the webmaster of that site to see if it would be possible to import the entries into our own wild camping database, so fingers crossed everyone


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Try this one :- www.motorhome-list.org.uk/files then click the one you want .

Motorhomer


----------

